# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الخميس ٢١ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخيه الصادرة اليوم الخميس 2019/11/21 

الصدى

المريخ يكسب تجربة مريخ الفاشر بثلاثية وديا
ابوعنحة : تجربة السلاطين خير اعداد للقمة 
والاحمر ينتظم في معسكر ببرازافيل
نيلسون : هذة اسبابي وصولي المتاخر للخرطوم وجاهز للمشاركة في الديربي

الزعيم

استعدادا لقمة السبت : كتيبة ابوعنجة الانتحارية تسحق السلاطين بثلاثية
الجهاز الفني للاحمر يشرك نجم المنتخب في المباراة 
كيغن : مباراة مريخ الفاشر حققت المطلوب
رئيس الاتحاد يحاول تطويع القوانين لاجازة جمعية المريخ والقانونية (تفحمة) .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفوز على السلاطين بثلاثية لهدف
المكتب الإعلامي
حقق المريخ الفوز وديا على مريخ السلاطين بثلاث أهداف لهدف في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقين عصر اليوم بملعب الصحافة، بدأ الأحمر اللقاء بتشكيلة ضمت كل من محمد المصطفى وصلاح نمر إضافة لضياءالدين محجوب وحمزة داؤود ومحمود أمبدة وفي وسط الميدان نيلسون لازيغيلا وعماد الصيني وخالد النعسان وفي خط الهجوم الصادق شلش وسيف تيري ومنذ انطلاقة المواجهة بدأ المريخ مسيطرا على الأجواء، وقد عمل على تهديد مرمى جاهد محجوب وبعد مضى ثلث ساعة تمكن المريخ من إحراز الهدف الأول عن طريق الصادق شلش ليحرز بعدها السماني الصاوي الثاني، وفي الشوط الثاني أجرى جمال أبوعنجة عدة تغيرات حيث قام بالدفع بمحمد الرشيد بديلا لنيلسون ورمضان عجب بديلا لشلش والتكت بديلا للنعسان كما قام بالدفع بحارس المرمى أبوعشرين بديلا لمحمد المصطفى والتش بديلا للسماني وقد نجح التكت في إضافة ثالث الأهداف المريخية ليتمكن بعدها السلاطين من تسجيل هدف وشهد اللقاء تجاذبات حادة خرج على أثرها أمير كمال كما خرج لاعب مريخ الفاشر منتصر عثمان ليطلق بعدها حكم اللقاء صافرة الختام.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوعنجة أستفدنا من اللقاء ومواجهة السلاطين خير إعداد للقمة
قال مدرب المريخ جمال أبوعنجة ان الأحمر استفاد من مواجهة مريخ الفاشر قبيل مباراة الهلال مؤكدا ان اللاعبين ثبتوا أقدامهم خلال هذه المباراة وانها كانت خير إعداد لمواجهة الهلال يوم السبت المقبل مقدما شكره لفريق السلاطين ومبينا انهم لعبوا بشكل جيد رغم الخسارة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يعسكر ببرازفيل إستعدادا لقمة السبت
دخل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ معسكرا مغلقا بفندق برازافيل عقب مباراة الفريق عصر أمس امام السلاطين ومن المنتظر أن يتواصل المعسكر لحين مباراة القمة امام الهلال وسيواصل الفريق إستعداداته بتمارين يومية كما سيقوم الفريق بإجراء مرانه الرئيسي والختامي بملعب إستاد الخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(سودانا فوق) تكشف التفاصيل :
شداد يفشل في مقارعة حلفا بالحجج القانونية ويرفض النقاش معه في مكتبه

شهدت أروقة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالأمس ازمة كبري بين رئيس الإتحاد واللجنة القانونية وشئون الأعضاء علي خلفية حديث نائب رئيس اللجنة المحامي محمد سليمان حلفا ورده علي المراجع الخارجي للإتحاد حاتم عبد القيوم الذي ذكر في حديثه للدارسين بالورشة الخاصة بتنظيم مباريات الدوري الممتاز والدوري الوسيط أن سلطة التصديق المالي في الإتحاد تنعقد فقط لرئيس الإتحاد فرد عليه نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية مؤكدا بأنه لا سلطة لرئيس الإتحاد في التصديقات المالية وأشار إلي أن ذلك ينعقد فقط للأمين العام للإتحاد بموجب نصوص النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لسنة 2017م وان الرقابة قبل وبعد التصديق تنعقد للجنة المالية والتسويق والتلفزة .

وأضاف حلفا في رده علي المراجع الخارجي بأن المنتخبين في مجلس الإدارة رئيس الإتحاد والنائب الأول للرئيس ونواب الرئيس رؤساء اللجان وأعضاء المجلس لا يحق لهم التصديق المالي الذي هو فقط مسئولية وسلطة الأمين العام الذي يقوم بالتصديقات المالية ومسك الحسابات وإعداد الميزانيات وتقديمها للمراجعة وعرضها علي الجمعية .

وإنتقد حديث المراجع الخارجي وقال له عن أي نظام أساسي تتحدث وهل أطلعت علي نظام أساسي آخر غير النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني المعدل في العام 2017م مستغربا من فتوي المراجع الخارجي مشيرا إلي ان المراجع الخارجي إن كان لا يعلم فهذه مصيبة وإن كان يعلم وافتي بغير ذلك فالمصيبة أجل وأعظم .

وتساءل إن كان هذا فهم المراجع الخارجي للإتحاد فكيف تمت مراجعة الميزانيات والتأكد من التصديقات مبديا دهشته الكبيرة لحديث حاتم فغضب شداد من موقف محمد حلفا ورده علي المراجع الخارجي فأجري إتصالا به وطلب مقابلته للنقاش في ما ذكره من حديث بجانب موقف اللجنة القانونية .

 ورأي محمد.حلفا من جمعية نادي المريخ الخرطوم لإجازة النظام الأساسي ومفهوم الإستقلالية والطرف الثالث في إدارة شئون مكونات الجمعية العمومية من إتحادات محلية وأندية درجة ممتازة وروابط وجمعيات الحكام والمدربين وكرة القدم الشاطئيية والصالات وكرة القدم النسائية واللاعبين المحترفين .

فحضر نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية محمد حلفا للقاء رئيس الإتحاد كمال شداد في وجود مستشاره القانوني الفاتح مختار ومبارك تكتيك الذي لا صفة له تؤهله لحضور اللقاء فهو ليس بعضو مجلس إدارة ولا عضو لجان مساعدة ولا حتي موظف في الإتحاد بجانب عضو مجلس الإدارة رئيسة لجنة كرة القدم النسائية ميرفت حسين التي حضرت في الجزء الآخير من اللقاء .

وشهد اللقاء ملاسنات حادة بين شداد وحلفا بعد أن فشل الاول في إقناع الثاني بطرحه حيث أفتي شداد. بالإستقلالية المطلقة لمكونات الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وأن تدخل الإتحاد او اللجنة القانونية يعتبر طرف ثالث.

 فسخر حلفا من (كلام) شداد وقال له كلامك ده غير صحيح ولا يتفق مع النظام الأساسي ورد عليه بالقول أن الإتحاد ومجلس الإدارة واللجنة القانونية لهم الحق في التدخل بنصوص النظام الاساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المجاز سنة 2017م .

وابان له ان الإستقلالية تأتي بعد إجازة النظام الأساسي لعضو الجمعية العمومية وإنتخاب لجنتي الإنتخابات والإستئنافات الإنتخابية وحتي بعد إجازة النظام الأساسي وإنتخاب اللجنتين يحق للإتحاد التدخل فقرار لجنة الإستئنافات الإنتخابية نهائي ولا يجوز الطعن فيه فيما يختص فقط بالعملية الإنتخابية ويجوز للإتحاد التدخل في العملية الإنتخابية لجمعيته العمومية نفسها أو الجمعية العمومية لأحد مكونات الجمعية العمومية للتأكد من سلامة ونزاهة الإنتخابات ويجوز للإتحاد إيقاف او إلغاء إجراءات الجمعية العمومية فأين الإستقلالية المطلقة التي تتحدث عنها؟! .

وأيضا يجوز التدخل في حالة إنتهاك النظام الأساسي وإستند حلفا في ذلك علي لائحة إنتخابات الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والمأخوذة من لائحة الإنتخابات في الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا)فتقول اللائحة في فصل الأحكام العامة الفقرة (3) يحق للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إيقاف أو إلغاء أو عدم إعتماد الإنتخابات لعدم سلامتها ونزاهتها وفي حالة وجود إنتهاك للنظام الأساسي مبينا أن ذلك موجود أيضا في لائحة إنتخابات الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم .

وقال حلفا لشداد بالحرف خلينا من فهمك إنت للقانون وتطويعه لما تريد نحن بنتكلم عن قانون ونظام أساسي ولوائح واضحة وضوح الشمس لا تحتاج لتفسير او إجتهاد او عبقرية ونحن كلجنة قانونية طبقنا ذلك في واقعة عمومية الإتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بكسلا .

فانكر شداد حديث حلفا وقال له وين الكلام موجود في اللائحة فاخرج حلفا اللائحتين الوطنية والدولية وقرأ له المواد واعطاهما لشداد الذي راجعهما بنفسه وتأكد من صحة حديث حلفا فإشتاط غضبا وقال له أنت تريد تدمير الكرة السودانية فقال له حلفا إن كان الإلتزام بالقانون واللوائح والنظام يدمر الكرة ويخرب الرياضة ماذا نسمي ما تقوم به أنت من تغييب للقانون والنظم واللوائح وإلغاء قرارات اللجان الصحيحة لتنفيذ أجندة شخصية لا علاقة لها بالمصلحة العامة ولا تطوير الكرة السودانية .

وقال لشداد يابروف خلينا من الونسات والقصص والذكريات لانها لا تدير كرة القدم وأن الإتحاد السوداني يحكمه نظام أساسي ويعمل وفق لوائح لا بالامزجة الشخصية وتقاطع المصالح ونصحه بالقراءة والمذاكرة والمراجعة قبل أن يناقش في قضايا لا يعلمها.

وبالمقابل قال شداد لحلفا إنت عايز (توريني) أنا النظام والقانون واللوائح فرد عليه حلفا نعم (بوريك) يا بروف لانك بتتكلم عن فهم قديم وانظمة ولوائح اكل عليها الدهر وشرب وبتحكي قصص ما عندها معني وبتتخذ قرارات غلط وعايزنا نسكت ونبصم بالعشرة ده مستحيل ونحن ما بنعمل إلا (الصاح) والمقتنعين بيهو وبيننا مجلس الإدارة و(الحشاش يملأ شبكتو) ونشوف كلام منو الصاح نحن ولا إنت فنحن نتحدث بالقانون وإنت تتحدث بالعواطف والأهواء.

رئيس الإتحاد شداد فشل في إقناع محمد حلفا ولم يستطيع مجاراته وقال له كيف تتحدث معي بهذه اللغة فرد عليه حلفا ليه نحن في مدرسة نحن في مؤسسة محترمة يجب ان تدار بالشكل الصحيح .

وأضاف لو ما قادر تتناقش معاي او تستوعب ما اقول ساكتفي بما ذكرت ولو أردت مناظرة انا جاهز لمناظرتك علي الملأ ولكن عليك قبل ذلك ان تذاكر جيدا وان تعلم بأننا في اللجنة القانونية قادرون علي الدفاع عن قضيتنا وطرحنا داخل مجلس الإدارة ولن نحتاج لأي مجهود لإقناع الأعضاء لأن القضية معروفة والقوانين واللوائح فيها واضحة لا تحتاج لعناء كبير وإنما هي فقط قراءة نصوص موجودة أصلا تم تجاهلها قصدا .

فتعجب شداد من حلفا وابدي دهشة كبيرة من موقف العضو الشاب الذي قدم له درسا لن ينساه وجعله في حيرة من امره ولولا حكمة وادب وحنكة محمد حلفا لحدثت مشكلة كبيرة في مكتب شداد وكان يمكن أن يتطور الأمر لأكثر من ذلك .

يبدو ان ازمة شداد مع اللجنة القانونية قد تكون سببا في الإطاحة به من رئاسة الإتحاد او تحجيم سلطاته وصلاحياته وتغوله علي سلطات وصلاحيات اللجان فإجتماع مجلس الإدارة القادم سيكون حاسما وسيتخذ قرارات سيكون لها ما بعدها خاصة وان بعض النواب وعدد من اعضاء مجلس الإدارة ابدوا عدم رضائهم عن سياسات شداد الآخيرة وإدارته للإمور وخلافاته المتكررة مع اللجان وإنفراده بالقرارات وممارسات شلته والمقربين منه في ملف المال بالإتحاد والأيام القادمة ستكون حبلي بالمزيد من التطورات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يكسب شباب نجوم ابوسعد عصر أمس 2/0 بتوقيع المتالق عبدالكريم عبدالرحمن (الغربال الصغير)..ويغرد وحيدا ف الصداره ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفاصيل ودية المريخ ومريخ الفاشر
.

في اطار استعداداته لديربي السبت كسب المريخ تجربته الاعدادية امام السلاطين بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف وحيد ، احرز اهداف المريخ على مدار الشوطين :
* الصادق شلش
* سيف تيري
* التكت

بينما احرز هدف مريخ الفاشر منتصر عثمان .

بدأ المريخ بتشكيلة تتكون من :

محمد المصطفن (حارس)
الدفاع :
امبدة (طرف شمال )
حمزة (طرف يمين )
نمر (قلب دفاع )
ضياء ( قلب دفاع )

الوسط :
نيلسون ، الصيتي ، السماني ، النعسان

الهجوم

شلش ، تيري

لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدف الصادق شلش وبعدها اجرى المريخ عدة تبديلات بين الشوطين شملت كل من :

خروج الصيني ونلسون و النعسان والسماني وشلش ودخول امير ومحمد الرشيد والتكت والتش وعجب

وواضح ان المدير الفني اشرك كافة العناصر حتى تكتمل الجاهزية ويصل الى التشكيل النهائي الذي سبخوض به ديربي السبت .

اثناء سريان الشوط الثاني ( تمريرات خد وهات مابين شلش والنعسان لي تيري للسماني يسارية داخل خط ظ¦ ياردات هدف ثاني للمريخ توقيع السماني الصاوي) 

وبعدها تمريرة ساحرة من التش للاعب محمد هاشم التكت احرز هدف المريخ الثالث .

وفي هذا الشوط اجرى المريخ تبديلا اخيرا بخروج الحارس محمد المصطفى ودخول ابوعشرين بدلا عنه لتتضح ملامح التشكيلة النهائية والتي يتوقع ان يعتمد عليها ابوعنجة ليلة السبت وضمت :

معالم التشكيل النهائي :

ابوعشرين (حارس)
امير ونمر (قلبي دفاع )
حمزة وامبدة (اطراف دفاع)

الوسط :
ضياء ، محمد الرشيد ، التش ، التكت

الهجوم

تيري ، رمضان

مع توفر خيار اشراك الصيني او التكت في وسط الملعب ضمن هذا التشكيل حسب الرؤية الفنية .

احداث اثناء سريان الشوط الثاني :

احرز اللاعب منتصر عثمان هدفا لمريخ السلاطين في الشوط الثاني وصاحب ذلك اعتراضا عاديا من اللاعب امير كمال على حكم المباراة بان الكرة لامست يد اللاعب قبل احراز الهدف ، وهنا حدثت مشادة كلامية توحي بان اللاعب منتصر اساء لامير كمال بعدها حدث الاشتباك مابين اللاعبين كان نتاجه ان لكم اللاعب منتصر امير كمال وتوقفت المباراة بعد ان توترت الاجواء .

قام الجهاز الفني للفريقين بعملية استبدال للاعبين محل الخلاف ، حيث دخل التاج يعقوب بدلا عن امير كمال وخرج اللاعب منتصر عثمان ليحل محله لاعب اخر من مريخ السلاطين .

الجدير بالذكر لم تشهد هذه الواقعة اخراج اي بطاقات سواء صفراء او حمراء ، كما لم يشهد اللقاء استخدام اي انذارات طيلة الشوطين وحتى نهاية المباراة .

عقب اللقاء تجدد الاشتباك بين اللاعب امير ومنتصر وكان يبدو على وجه قائد المريخ الغضب الشديد وربما لوقع الاساءة التي تعرض اليها من لاعب مريخ السلاطين وسادت اجواء مابعد المباراة حالة من الهرج والمرج تدخل على اثرها اداريو مريخ السلاطين وحاولوا ملاحقة اللاعب امير كمال بعد ان تم احتواء غضبه واقتياده الى سبارته من قبل بعض العقلاء وبعض اللاعبين الذين حاولوا منع اداري السلاطين من الاحتكاك مع قائد المريخ .

الخلاصة :
المباراة في مجملها قدمت تجربة مفيدة للغاية للمريخ قبل لقاء السبت مع الند بالرغم ما صاحبها من احداث وتفلتات وقدمت للمريخ حصة تدريبية لكل السيناريوهات المماثلة في الديربي عطفا على وصول الجهاز الفني للتشكيل النهائي الذي سيخوض به الديربي .

شهد اللقاء حضورا جماهبريا معتبرا اضاف للقاء طابعا حماسيا لتنتهي المباراة بثلاثة اهداف للمريخ مقابل هدف للسلاطين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفاصيل اعتداء مهاجم مريخ الفاشر على امير كمال
Hisham Abdalsamad 

شهد لقاء المريخين اعتداء مهاجم مريخ الفاشر منتصر عثمان باللكم بالبونية على وجه امير كمال بعد ان اعترض امير كمال على الهدف الذي احرزه مريخ الفاشر حيث لامست الكرة يد اللاعب منتصر عثمان قبل احراز الهدف لينال لكمة على وجهه من لاعب السلاطين وتوقفت المباراة بعدها اخرج الجهاز الفني للمريخ امير كمال ليحل بدلا عنه التاج يعقوب واخرج مدرب السلاطين منتصر عثمان (المعتدي) ليحل محله لاعبا اخر وتم إستئناف اللقاء .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يوافق مبدئيًا على مشاركة السودان في سيكافا

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أمنّ اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني على مشاركة المنتخب في بطولة سيكافا المرتقبة في ديسمبر، وذلك بعد اجتماعٍ اليوم”الأربعاء”، برئاسة كمال شداد مع الجهازين الفني والإداري للمنتخبات بحث من خلاله الخارطة البرامجية للمنتخب الأول، والمنافسات القومية بالداخل.

وتمّ الاتفاق على عقد اجتماعٍ تنسيقي الأسبوع المقبل مع الأجهزة الفنية للأندية التي تم إختيار لاعبيها من أجل المشاركة، وتأكيد ضرورة إستمرار المنافسات المحلية بلا أي إضطراب تأجيلات.

وقدم المدرب المساعد في المنتخب الأول خالد بخيت تقرير عن مباراتي ساوتومي وجنوب افريقيا في استهلال تصفيات أمم افريقيا 2021م.

وقرّر الاجتماع مواصلة برنامج الإعداد للمنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم تحت”17â€³ سنة – الناشئين – والذي تنتظره مشاركة في أبريل المقبل.

كما تمّ التأمين على  إستئناف العمل في منتخب تحت”15â€³ سنة، وذلك في طريق التأسيس لمنتخبات المستقبل التي تحتاج إلى عمل متواصل خلال المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يكبّد الشرطة القضارف خسارة جديدة

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

تكبّد الشرطة القضارف خسارة جديدة في منافسة الدوري الممتاز على يد الخرطوم الوطني امس ”الأربعاء” بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت بملعب الخرطوم الدولي.

وسجّل أهداف الخرطوم اللاعب دومنيك أبوي في الدقيقة الـ”43″،”78″.

ورفع الفريق الشهير بـ”الكوماندوز” رصيده إلى”10″ نقاط، فيما بقي الشرطة في ذات عدد النقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي مروي يسعى إلى تحقيق انتصاره الثاني

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

يسعى أهلي مروي إلى حصد نقاطٍ جديدة في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، عندما يستقبل بملعبه بـ”المدينة الرياضية” ضيفه هلال كادوقلي ضمن المرحلة العاشرة من المنافسة.

والأهلي مروي، يتربّع في المركز الخامس عشر برصيد”7â€³ نقاط، وحقق انتصاره الأوّل على نظيره أهلي عطبرة في المرحلة السابقة، ليتقدّم خطوة عن المنطقة المظلمة.

أمّا هلال كادوقلي فيملك في رصيد”8â€³ نقاط، ويحتلّ المرتبة الثالثة عشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال أبو عنجة يمتدح أداء فريقه ويؤكّد: المردود جاء مختلف

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

امتدح المدير الفني للمريخ جمال أبو عنجة أداء فريقه في المباراة الوديّة أمام مريخ الفاشر اليوم، مشيرًا إلى أنّ المردود كان مختلفًا من حيث الاستحواذ وتنويع اللعب والاستفادة من الفرص أمام المرمى.

وقال أبو عنجة في تصريحاتٍ اليوم”الأربعاء” إنّه يفكّر في الانتصار على الهلال في قمّة السبت المرتقبة.

و”الأربعاء”، فاز المريخ وديًا على نظيره مريخ الفاشر بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، سجّلها السماني الصاوي”هدفين”، والتكت.

وأوضح مدرب الأحمر أنّ مباراتهم أمام الهلال تحتاج إلى دعمٍ جماهيري، وأنّ الانتصار لن يأتي الاّ بالمؤازرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتجاوز الفاشر في ودية متوترة

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


انتصر المريخ وديًا، مساء امس الأربعاء، على المريخ الفاشر بنتيجة 3-1، في ختام تحضيراته لمواجهة الغريم التقليدي الهلال، السبت المقبل، في إطار الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

أحرز أهداف المريخ، الصادق شلش والسماني الصاوي ومحمد هاشم التكت، بينما سجل حسن الحرية هدف الفاشر.

وشهدت المباراة، بعض التوتر بين اللاعبين في الشوط الثاني، بعد وقوع اشتباك لفظي وبدني بين قائد المريخ أمير كمال، ومهاجم المريخ منتصر عثمان، قبل إبعاد اللاعبين عن الملعب.

يذكر أن المريخ خسر الأسبوع الماضي مباراته الودية الأولى استعدادًا للهلال، أمام أركويت من المستوى الأول بهدف دون رد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتجاوز الفاشر في ودية متوترة

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


انتصر المريخ وديًا، مساء امس الأربعاء، على المريخ الفاشر بنتيجة 3-1، في ختام تحضيراته لمواجهة الغريم التقليدي الهلال، السبت المقبل، في إطار الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

أحرز أهداف المريخ، الصادق شلش والسماني الصاوي ومحمد هاشم التكت، بينما سجل حسن الحرية هدف الفاشر.

وشهدت المباراة، بعض التوتر بين اللاعبين في الشوط الثاني، بعد وقوع اشتباك لفظي وبدني بين قائد المريخ أمير كمال، ومهاجم المريخ منتصر عثمان، قبل إبعاد اللاعبين عن الملعب.

يذكر أن المريخ خسر الأسبوع الماضي مباراته الودية الأولى استعدادًا للهلال، أمام أركويت من المستوى الأول بهدف دون رد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهروب من القاع يخيم على مواجهتي الأهلي ومروي

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

يسعى كل من الأهلي الخرطوم والأهلي مروي، إلى الهروب من مؤخرة الترتيب، وذلك حينما يستضيفان الرابطة كوستي والهلال كادقلي ضمن الأسبوع الـ 11 بالدوري السوداني.

وتبدو معنويات الأهلي الخرطوم عالية وهو يستضيف الرابطة على استاد حليم شداد، بعد خروجه في الجولة السابقة بنقطة مهمة من خارج ملعبه، أوقف به سلسلة من النتائج السالبة خارج ملعبه، والتي كان آخرها الخسارة من حي الوادي نيالا.

ورغم النقطة التي اقتنصها من ملعب الشرطة، لكن الأهلي الخرطوم ظل في الترتيب الـ 16 وقبل الأخير برصيد 6 نقاط من 8 مباريات، لكن الفوز في الجولة القادمة يمنحه فرصة الصعود حتى الترتيب 12، كما الفوز سيكون الثاني للفريق بملعبه ما يدعم سجله في مواجهة الرابطة في الدور الثاني من الموسم.

ولن تكون مهمة الأهلي الخرطوم سهلة، لأن فريق الرابطة نجح في القفز من مناطق الخطر إلى الترتيب العاشر برصيد 11، بعد فوزه في ملعبه على الهلال الفاشر في الجولة السابقة على الهلال كادقلي، ولكن الفريق بحاجة لإيقاف سلسلة نتائجه السلبية خارج ملعبه.

ويخوض الأهلي مروي صاحب الترتيب الـ 14 برصيد 7 نقاط، مواجهة ضيفه الهلال كادقلي باستقرار نفسي كبير، بعد نجاحه في كسر صيامه خلال 7 مباريات متتالية لم يحقق فيها الفوز، بفوزه على الأهلي عطبرة في ملعب الأخير، قفزت به من المؤخرة إلى الملحق.

وأما الهلال كادقلي فمنذ فوزه على الهلال متصدر الترتيب، لحقته لعنة النتائج السالبة والتي كان آخرها أمام الأمل، ويحتل الفريق الترتيب الترتيب 12 برصيد 8 نقاط..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهروب من المسؤولية يعطل النظام الأساسي بالأندية السودانية

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

لم تتفاعل أندية الدوري السوداني الممتاز، مع دعوات الاتحاد ولجنته القانونية في توفيق وضعها لتدخل في ظل وحماية اتحاد الكرة السوداني، وذلك بتقديم مقترح لتعديل نظام أساسي ثم إجازته ليتوافق مع النظام الأساسي لاتحاد الكرة، وهي خطوة تعني خروج الأندية من عباءة إشراف المؤسسات، لتصبح مستقلة في إدارة شؤونها.

وتنبع قيمة وقوة تعديل النظام النظام الأساسي المقرون بعملية انتخابية على أساسه، في أنه يمنح النادي حق مشاركة وحضور الجمعيات العمومية المختلفة للاتحاد السوداني، والتصويت فيها وهو الحق الأهم.

وكان اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني الحالي منذ انتخاب مجلسه في أكتوبر/تشرين الثاني 2017، قد دعا أندية الدوري الممتاز لتوفيق أوضاعها وتقنين علاقتها به، لتنعم بحمايته من التدخل في شؤونها الإدارية من جهات لا علاقة لها بكرة القدم، ولتنفيذ متطلبات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا"، بضرورة استقلال كل الاتحادات الوطنية الأعضاء وأنديتها في إدارة شؤونها.

ورغم مضي عامين على دعوة الاتحاد السوداني لأندية الممتاز وتكراره الدعوة في كل مرة، فإن الأندية لم تتفاعل كثيرا مع دعوات الاتحاد، حيث لم تستجب سوى 7 أندية، أجازت فعليا نظامها الأساسي، هي الخرطوم الوطني والأمل وحي الوادي والفلاح، والأهلي مروي والأهلي عطبرة.

وانضم الهلال الأبيض لتلك المجموعة الأسبوع الماضي بعد انتخاب مجلس إدارته الجديد.

ومن بين تلك الأندية الـ7 التي عاشت تجربة العملية الانتخابية على أساس النظام الأساسي، واستقال مجلس إدارتها الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي مروي.

وظلت 8 أندية أخرى تكافح من أجل إقناع قواعدها من أعضاء الجمعيات العمومية لخوض تجربة إجازة النظام الأساسي مرورا بمرحلة لجنة التطبيع التي تجيز النظام الأساسي، وهي أندية الرابطة كوستي والمريخ الفاشر والهلال الفاشر وحي العرب بورتسودان والأهلي الخرطوم والشرطة القضارف والهلال كادقلي.

تأخر ومكافحة العديد من الأندية في إجازة نظامها الأساسي، وإجراء جمعية عمومية على أساسه، يأتي بسبب الهروب من المسؤولية حيث أن العمل في الأندية، يتطلب الصرف المالي الكبير غير محدد السقف، وكان يتكفل بتلك العملية العديد رجال المال والأعمال السودانيين، لكن أصبح الوضع الاقتصادي همًا كبيرًا لهم فهربوا من العمل بالأندية.

أما الكبيران الهلال والمريخ فإنهما يعيشان حالة خاصة، فلا هما أجازا النظام الأساسي، ولا دخلا مرحلة تعيين لجنة تطبيع.

الهلال لم يفكر في الأمر إطلاقا، بينما المريخ دخل في عملية إجرائية معقدة لإجازة نظامه الأساسي، الأمر الذي حول ملفه لمجلس اتحاد الكرة السوداني للنظر فيه قريبا، واتخاذ قرار ما إذا كان العملية التي قام بها صحيحة أم لا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يعود لسكة الانتصارات

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


عاد الخرطوم الوطني لسكة الانتصارات، بفوزه مساء امس الأربعاء على ستاد حليم شداد، على نظيره الشرطة بهدف دون رد، في إطار الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

هدف اللقاء الوحيد حمل توقيع دومينيك أوبوي لاعب الخرطوم الوطني.

وسيطر الخرطوم الوطني على مجريات الأمور بفضل تألق نجمه المخضرم بدر الدين قلق، الذي ضبط إيقاع الفريق، بجانب صانع الألعاب الموهوب عزام عادل.

ومسح الخرطوم الوطني، آثار تعثره في الفترة الماضية، بعد الخسارة من أهلي الخرطوم.

وارتفع رصيد الخرطوم الوطني إلى 10 نقاط، بينما تجمد رصيد الشرطة عند نفس الرصيد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجموعة اولتراس اولمبيوس مونس تُعلن عن بروفة عصر اليوم بملعب تدريبات الاحمر استعداداً للديربي.
#زول_اسبورت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤدي بروفته الرئيسية للقمة عند السادسة من مساء يوم غدا بملعب نادي الاسرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

* رسمياً : البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو مدربًا لتوتنهام
* توتنهام في مرمى الانتقادات بعد إقالة بوكيتينو
* جنابري يقود ألمانيا لسحق أيرلندا الشمالية
* ويلز تخطف بطاقة اليورو من المجر
* بولندا تتجنب التعثر أمام سلوفينيا
* بلجيكا تسحق قبرص وتحقق العلامة الكاملة في تصفيات اليورو
* موريتانيا تهزم أفريقيا الوسطى وتزاحم المغرب على الصدارة
* زيمبابوي تتجاوز زامبيا بشق الأنفس
* التعادل السلبي يحسم مواجهة العراق والبحرين
* سوريا تبتعد بالصدارة بعد فوز شاق على الفلبين
* ماليزيا تكرم وفادة إندونيسيا بثنائية.. وفيتنام تتعادل مع تايلاند
* أوزبكستان تهزم فلسطين وتتصدر مجموعة السعودية
* تركمنستان تفوز على سريلانكا وتتصدر مجموعتها بالتصفيات الآسيوية
* البرازيل تسحق كوريا الجنوبية وديًا
* مصر تثأر من جنوب إفريقيا وتتأهل للأولمبياد
* إثيوبيا تفجر مفاجأة مدوية بتعطيل كوت ديفوار
* كوت ديفوار تحبط غانا وتعبر للأولمبياد
* فنزويلا تقسو على احتياطيي اليابان وديًا
* هاتريك فينالدوم يقود هولندا لاكتساح إستونيا
* بونوتشي مستمر في يوفنتوس حتى 2024
* برشلونة يهدد خطة دورتموند لتعويض سانشو
* رسميًا.. لويس إنريكي يعود لقيادة إسبانيا
* المدرب روبرت مورينو يرفض الاجتماع مع الاتحاد الإسباني
* رئيس رابطة الدوري الإيطالي يعلن استقالته
* رونالدو يصل تورينو لإنهاء أزمته مع ساري
* كيلليني: مانشيني مهندس نهضة إيطاليا
* مدرب البرازيل: أنهينا فترة التجربة والآن ننتظر التصفيات 
* لوف ينفي خوفه من قرعة اليورو.. ويبرز تحول المانشافت
* الأولمبي الإماراتي يتوج بكأس دبي الدولية
* تياجو سيلفا: إبراهيموفيتش غادر ميلان بسببي
* كلويفرت: دي ليخت نادم على عدم الانضمام لبرشلونة
* مدرب قطر: النتيجة أهم من الأداء أمام أفغانستان
* المولد: عشت أصعب فترة في حياتي.. ولن أترك الاتحاد
* مدرب البحرين: التعادل أمام العراق نتيجة عادلة
* تيتي: ميسي لا يقارن بأسطورة البرازيل
* مدرب كوت ديفوار: التأهل لطوكيو ثمرة مشروع عمره 7 سنوات


.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*–  مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ 📺 :

â—„ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - الأسبوع 11 :

اهلي مروي  (-- : --) هلال كادوقلي الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية


 .................. ................... 

–  نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - الأسبوع 11 : 

* الخرطوم الوطني (2 : 0) الشرطة القضارف

.....................................


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعد خطوة سوداكال..المريخ يقترب من حسم جوهرة الشتاء
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قالت  مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ رئيس نادي المريخ ـ المحتجز لدى السلطات ـ آدم عبد  الله سوداكال أجرى اتصالاتٍ هاتفية مع لاعب هلال الأبيض مؤيّد عابدين لبحث  إمكانية التعاقد معه في الانتدابات المرتقبة، كلّلت باقتراب نهاية الصفقة  الشتوية.
وأوضح المصدر لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ مؤيّد عابدين منح رئيس  المريخ الضوء الأخضر بعدما أعلن عن موافقة نهائية، وأنّه سينتظر إكمال  الترتيبات الإدارية والمالية.
ومؤيّد عابدين، انضم إلى هلال الأبيض قادمًا من نادي الأمل عطبرة، ونجح في تقديم مستوياتٍ جيّدة.
وتأتي خطوة المريخ لإنهاء أزمة مركز الطرف الأيمن، في ظلّ المعاناة التي يعيشها الفريق حاليًا بعد نهاية عقد لاعبه التاج إبراهيم.
ومؤخرًا، لجأ مدرب المريخ جمال أبو عنجة إلى توليف عددٍ من اللاعبين أبرزهم التاج يعقوب، حمزة داؤود، ورمضان عجب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أولتراس الهلال: إدعاءات المريخ ألاعيب مفضوحة وهدفها مكشوف
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلنت  مجموعة أولتراس التشجيعية لنادي الهلال عن عدم اعتدائها على رواد نادي  المريخ، وأنّ ما يثار ما هو إلاّ محاولة بائسة لخلق أجواءٍ غير إيجابية قبل  النزال المرتقب في الدوري الممتاز، واصفةً خطوة المريخ بأنّها إدعاءات  وألاعيب مفضوحة.
وقالت المجموعة بحسب اتصالٍ هاتفي لـ”باج نيوز”  إنّها حرصت على أداء البروفة الرئيسية لمباراة القمّة باستاد”الجوهرة  الزرقاء”، وتفرّغ بعد ذلك أفرادها للذهاب إلى منازلهم.
وأشارت إلى  أنّ بعض أفرادها تعرّضوا إلى القذف بالحجارة من قبل منتسبين لنادي المريخ  أثناء انتظارهم للمواصلات بالقرب من مقر دار المريخ، ما أدّى إلى إصابة  بعضٍ منهم.
وأوضحت مجموعة الأولتراس أنّ ما ذكر عن اعتدائهم على  روادٍ بنادي المريخ كذبٌ صريح وما هي ألاّ ألاعيب مفضوحة من قبل النادي  الأحمر لخلق مشكلة لتقليل تركيز الهلالاب قبل المواجهة المرتقبة.
وأضافت  لـ”باج نيوز”  أنّ ما حدث ظلّ يتكرّر قبل أيّ مباراة تجمع الهلال والمريخ  في أيّ منافسة، وهذه سياسة يتخذها نادي المريخ لشغلهم عن أداء مهامهم  بالوقوف خلف الفريق ومؤازرته”.
و”الأربعاء”، أمنّ مجلس المريخ على  ردع المعتدين من مجموعة قال إنّها تنتمي إلى أولتراس الهلال، اعتدت على  رواده بداره ،وفتح بلاغاتٍ، وحذّر في الوقت ذاته من حدوث فتنة حال تجاوزت  الخطوط الحمراء.
وأكّدت الأولتراس أنّ ما جرى لن يمنعهم من القيام  بمهامهم تجاه لاعبي الهلال في قمّة السبت المقبلة من أجلّ تحقيق فوزٍ  والتقدّم نحو المراكز الأمامية ببطولة الممتاز.
و”السبت”، يستقبل المريخ نظيره الهلال في قمّة المرحلة العاشرة من منافسة الدوري الممتاز باستاد الخرطوم الدولي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* خطوة أبو شنب تربك لجنة التحكيم..من يدير موقعة المريخ والهلال في قمّة الممتاز؟
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أفادت  تقارير موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ لجنة التحكيم المركزية باتحاد كرة القدم  السوداني دخلت في ورطةٍ بعد خطوة الحكم الدولي الفاضل أبو شنب الذي كان  مرشحًا للفصل بين المريخ والهلال في لقاء السبت القادم.
وبحسب مصدر  مطّلع لـ”باج نيوز”، فإنّ لجنة التحكيم بقيادة عامر عثمان كان قد أخطرت  الحكم الدولي الفاضل أبو شنب لإدارة مواجهة المريخ والهلال في الممتاز،  لكنّه دفع باعتذارٍ رسمي اليوم”الخميس”.
والفاضل أبو شنب سيغادر إلى  العاصمة القطرية الدوحة خلال أيام، وذلك لإدارة مباراة الشرطة العراقي وبطل  موريتانيا في بطولة كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال المقرّر لها الأحد  المقبل.
وقالت المصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ لجنة التحكيم المركزية تفاضل  بين اثنين من الحكام بقيادة صديق الطريفي، ومحمود شانتير لإدارة مواجهة  السبت المقبل.




*

----------


## علي سنجة

*â–  مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني  - الأسبوع 11 :

* الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) الشرطة القضارف
الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

.................. ...................

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي  - التمهيدي :
مشكور حبيبنا مهدي .. بس دي أخبار أمس

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يوسف: نطمح لقمة في الأداء والسلوك بين العملاقين





تمنى  علاء الدين يوسف نجم الهلال والمريخ السابق أن تأتي مباراة القمة بين  العملاقين يوم بعد غدٍ السبت قمة في الأداء والسلوك وسطر اللاعب الدولي  السابق مقالاً على صفحته عبر الفيسبوك جاء فيه:
ينتظر عشاق الكرة  السودانية بفارغ الصبر، موعد القمة الكروية التي ستجمع السبت بين نجوم  كرتنا في الناديين الشقيقين “#المريخ_الهلال #الهلال_المريخ،” هذه المباراة  تعني الكثير للفريقين، والفائز فيها قد يقطع شوطًا لا بأس به نحو اللقب.
وهذا  التنافس بين الفريقين يعد أمرًا مشروعًا، ولذلك يتحضر الجمهور لمشاهدة  مباراة تحمل كل معاني القمة، كيف لا وهي تجمع خيرة النجوم وأعمدة المنتخب  في فريقي (المريخ-الهلال) و(الهلال-المريخ).
صدقًا فإن المباراة وإن  انتهت إلى فوز أحد الفريقين، فإنه لن يكون خاسرًا فيها، إذا ما سارت بإذن  الله بشكل طبيعي، وسادت فيها الأجواء المثالية داخل الملعب وفوق المدرجات.
الفريقان  يتنافسان السبت في مشهد تقليدي، يحظى باهتمام ومتابعة الشارع السوداني  والعربي، وهذا يفرض على الفريقين تقديم مباراة غنية بالفنيات، والأهم من  ذلك بالسلوك الحضاري والرياضي الشريف.

نريد من لاعبينا أن يكونوا  قدوة لمن هم جالسين على المدرجات، وأن يترجموا على أرض الواقع تلك المشاهد  المؤثرة والأخوية المعبرة، التي جمعت كثيرًا منهم كأسرة واحدة خلال تواجدهم  مع المنتخب الوطني قبل أيام قليلة. قلنا مرارًا إن ما يجمعه المنتخب يجب  أن لا تفرقه الأندية، وهنا نراهن كثيرًا على وعي لاعبينا، وقدرتهم على  ترجمة آمالنا وطموحنا، بأن تكون المباراة قمة في الأداء والسلوك الطيب.
ولعل رهاننا على اللاعبين لن يقل عن رهاننا على جمهورنا الطيب، الذي ننتظر منه كل طيب في الملعب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شيبوب يقترب من العودة للمريخ
كفرووتر/ خاص /
 كشف مصدر مقرب  من مركز القرار بالمريخ أن الاحمر واللاعب شيبوب اتفقا على كافة التفاصيل  المتعلقة بتوقيع اللاعب في كشوفات النادي واكد أن شيبوب اصبح قريبا جدا من  العودة للمريخ واكد أن اللاعب انتقل الى نادي سيمبا بسبب رغبته في العودة  للمريخ وهو ما جعل المريخ يدخل في مفاوضات مع اللاعب عقب عودته للخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعلن التراس اوليمبوس مونس عن بروفتها الختامية في إطار الترتيبات للقمة اليوم 
 علي ملعب نادي الأسرة في الخرطوم ظ¢ حيث يتمرن نجوم المريخ 
 وتنوه المجموعة كل الاعضاء بالحضور بالزي الاحمر المعتاد للمجموعة 
 والدعوة أيضا لجميع التنظيمات و المشجعين لتقديم العون المعنوي لنجوم المريخ وذلك في تمام الساعة الثالثة عصرا اليوم .... 

 #نادي_الشعب









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تتوفر الكترونياً إيضاً.. 
 ‏âپ§â€«#مبيعاتâ€¬âپ© 
 ‏اتحاد كرة القدم يبدأ صباح اليوم الخميس طرح تذاكر مباراة âپ§â€«#ديربي_امدرمانâ€¬âپ© بين المريخ والهلال في منافذ البيع لاستاد المريخ والخرطوم والتحرير ودار الرياضة.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#تربس..

  هكذا ينادونه اقرانه ف الحي. الشقيق الاصغر للغربال. صدفه شاهدته في مباره  في دوري الناشيئن في رابطه العزه بامبده ضمن فريقه شباب الفاتحين.. وادركت  انني امام مشروع مهاجم كبير اذا وجد الرعايه والاهتمام والتدريب  الجيد..نسبه لصغر سنه فهو مواليد 2002.وكنت مصرا علي تسجيله لفريق الشباب..  ولكن كان الرفض القاطع من اسرته لصغر سنه وظروف دراسته في المدارس  الثانويه.. ولكن وفقنا ف تسجيله ولم يخذل جميع من يعرفه او تابع مستوياته ف  روابط الناشيئن.. وهاهو الان يقف ف صداره هدافي دوري الشباب  بتسعه اهداف ف اسبوعه الخامس.. واصبحت له مشاركات بصوره دوريه مع الفريق  الاول.يمتاز ب القوام الافريقي والقوه البدنيه والمهاره العاليه وحساسيه  الشباك.. اراهن عليه في مقبل السنوات ليكون امتدادا. لجيل المهاجميين  الذهبي امثال سانتو والدحيش وزيكو وذكريات القاطره البشريه ايداهور...
 ..كل التمنيات له بالتوفيق والنجاح في مسرته الكرويه....â™¥
 خالد تاج السر











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
 امير عوض
 القمة عبر التأريخ (١)
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

  بمناسبة لقاء القمة الذي سيُقام بعد الغد بين العملاقين نبدأ اليوم في  سلسلة حلقات تأريخية للتوثيق للقاءات الناديين الكبيرين و التي انطلقت  شرارتها منذ ثلاثينات القرن الماضي و بالتحديد في يوم الجمعة الموافق  ١٣/٥/١٩٣٢م و التي  انتهت نتيجتها بتفوق المريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف وحيد  للهلال و من يومها بدأ الأحمر سلسلة التفوق الكاسح علي خصمه.
 بداية  سنستعرض في هذا الرصد عددٌ من مباريات المناسبات التأريخية التي شهدت  للأحمر بعلو كعبه و تفرده الخاص و الذي وثقه التأريخ للأجيال.. و لنبدأ  بأول مباراة جمعت الفريقين بدار الرياضة (بحري) و التي كانت في يوم  ٣/١٢/١٩٤٨ و انتهت بفوز المريخ بخماسية مقابل هدفٍ وحيد للهلال.
 أول مباراة للفريقين بعد تعديل زمن المباريات انتهت بفوز المريخ بسداسية مقابل هدفين للهلال يوم ٣٠/٣/١٩٥٦.
 يوم ٢٨/٩/١٩٥٦ كان تأريخ أول مباراة للفريقين في استاد الخرطوم و فيها فاز المريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف لخصمه.
 أول مباراة تحت الأضواء الكاشفة كانت يوم ٩/٤/١٩٦٢ و فيها فاز المريخ بثلاثية مقابل هدفٍ وحيد للهلال.
 يوم ٩/٣/١٩٧٤ كانت أول مباراة للفريقين بإستاد المريخ و فيها فاز الأحمر بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين لضيفه.
 و في يوم ٩/٧/١٩٧٤ التقي الفريقان لأول مرة في استاد الهلال و فيها فاز المريخ بثنائية نظيفة.
 أول مباراة خارجية جمعت الفريقين كانت في بطولة سيكافا يوم ٢٩/١/١٩٨٨ و فيها تفوق الأحمر بركلات الترجيح علي نده.
 يوم ١٤/١٢/٢٠٠٦ التقي الفريقان لأول مرة علي ملعب نجيل صناعي (استاد الخرطوم) و فيها فاز المريخ بهدفٍ نظيف.
 أول مباراة للعملاقين بدون جمهور جرت يوم ١١/٣/٢٠١١ و يومها تفوق الأحمر بهدف دون مقابل لخصمه.
 نبضات متفرقة
 الفريق أدي مباراة اعدادية و بروفة نهائية أمام مريخ الفاشر.
 المباراة شهدت ثلاثة أهداف للزعيم و انهاء لحالة الصيام عن الاهداف لثلاث مباريات متتالية.
 ملامح التشكيل بدأت في الظهور و لا نعتقد بوجود تغييرات كبيرة في توليفة الفريق.
 حمزة داؤود و نيلسون تأخرا كثيراً في الانضمام لاستعدادات الفريق و من المستبعد أن يزج بهما أبوعنجة ضمن خياراته في لقاء السبت.
 في ظل ابتعاد بيبو فالفرصة متاحة لمحمود أم بده ليرد علي ناديه السابق بقوة.
  بالرغم من أهمية رمضان في الخطوط الأمامية إلا أنني أتمني أن يفكر أبوعنجة  بوضعه في الطرف الأيمن و البدء بتيري و شلش في الخط الأمامي.
 شلش سيلعب بدوافع متعددة و بقوة مضاعفة أمام الهلال.. و رمضان سيؤمن خانة الطرف الأيمن دفاعياً علي الأقل.
 عموماً سنترك الخيارات للجهاز الفني الأدري من الجميع بما يريد تطبيقيه و كيفية حدوث ذلك و نتمني له التوفيق و السداد.
 المساحة القادمة لإستعراض التأريخ الأحمر الفخيم في مباريات القمة في كل العقود و لنبدأ بمباريات القرن الماضي مجتمعة.
  في ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻴﻨﺎﺕ جمعت الفريقين 13 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ.. ﻓﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ 4 ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻰ 2 و  انتهت سبعة مباريات بالتعادل.. و أحرز المريخ خلالها 18 ﻫدف و الهلال 14.
 و في الأربعينات إلتقي الفريقان في 48 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ 22 منها كانت ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ مقابل 12 ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ و 14 ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ.. المريخ أحرز 90 ﻫﺪﻑ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ 64 ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ.
 أما الخمسينات فقد شهِدت 77 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ 39 ﻓﻮﺯ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭ 32 ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ و 9 ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻻﺕ (154 ﻫﺪﻑ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ 135 ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ).
 و في الستينات كانت 51 ﻟﻘﺎﺀ فاز ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ 22 و ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ 17 و ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻻ 12 ﻣﺮﺓ (65 ﻫﺪﻑ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻰ ﻭ 45 ﻫﻼﻟﻰ).
 ﺍﻟﺴﺒﻌﻴﻨﺎﺕ شهِدت 37 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﺎﺯ المريخ ﻓﻰ 16 ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﺎﺯ ﻓﻰ 12 و ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻻ ﻓﻰ 9 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎت (41 ﻫﺪﻓﺎً ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻴﺎً ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ 36).
 و في ﺍﻟﺜﻤﺎﻧﻴﻨﺎﺕ كانت 30 ﻟﻘﺎﺀ 13 ﻓﻮﺯ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ و 8 ﻓﻮﺯ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ و 8 ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ (26 ﻫﺪﻑ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ 15 ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ).
 و كانت حصيلة ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻌﻴﻨﺎﺕ 47 ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ 14 ﻣﺮﺓ و ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﺎﺯ 16 ﻣﺮﺓ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻻ 16 ﻣﺮﺓ (ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ 32 ﻫﺪﻓﺎً ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺣﺮﺯ 29).
 الإحصائية منقولة من المؤرخ المريخي الشاب (وليد أبو نجمة) الذي وثق لتأريخ المواجهات بالتفصيل.
 غداً بحول نستعرض مباريات الألفية الجديدة و نفرّد مساحةً لمواجهات البطولات الداخلية بالتفصيل.
 نبضة أخيرة
 المريخ ملك لقاءات القمة بلا منازع.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد مشاركته امام مريخ الفاشر امس ، حمزة داؤود يدخل خيارات المريخ في القمة










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#فك_الارتباط في  #استاد_الخرطوم
 8 مباريات سابقة من #ديربي_امدرمان في بطولة #الدوري_الممتاز 
 التعادل 4 مرات وكل فريق فاز مرتين.
 من سينهي التساوي #المريخ ام #الهلال ؟

 #السودان 
#سبورت249











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أسرع لاعب في رومانيا ينفي الشائعات ويؤكد جاهزيته الدفاع عن شعار السودان 

  أكد المهاجم الخطير ياسين حامد والنجم السوداني المتألق في الدوري  الروماني والمصنف الأسرع على مستوى الدوري .. أكد اللاعب سعادته الغامرة  بزيارته للسودان وتمثيل الوطني في المحفل القاري .. وسجل صوت شكرا للجماهير  التي هتفت بإسمه في الجزئية الأخيرة من لقاء صقور الجديان امام ساوتومي ..  عبر اللاعب عن دهشته للجنون التشجيعي الذي تلقاه من الأنصار والدفعة  المعنوية الكبيرة .. وكان يمني النفس احراز الهدف ومشاركة الزملاء  في مهرجان الأهداف .. وعن لقاء جنوب افريقيا الأخير تأسف اللاعب عن  الخسارة .. مشيدا بزملاه اللاعبين الذين قدموا ملحمة بطولية قبل ان يلج  مرمى الحارس ابوعشرين هدف اللقاء من هفوة دفاعية .. ولم يتضجر يس من عدم  المشاركة .. واضاف كنت في قمة الجاهزية لدفع ضريبة الوطن والمساهمة مع  المنظومة في تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية تمكننا على احتكار الصدارة .. لكن لكل شيخ  طريقته والمدرب رأى غير ذلك ولست حزينا على ذلك  ..وابدى يس حامد استغرابه  من الشائعات التي انتشرت على وسائل التواصل الإجتماعي بعدم العودة للسودان  من جديد واللعب مع المنتخب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تاريخ ديربي امدرمان ... 

 لعبت 370 مباراة ديربي عبر التاريخ ..
 151 فوز للمريخ مقابل 119 فوز للهلال 
 فيما انتهت 100 مباراة بالتعادل 
 التفوق احمر شاسع يدخل به الزعيم كل مباراة قمة حاملا تاريخ زاهر لجمهوره ومرعب لوصيفه 
 القمة القادمه رقم 371 
 حمراء ان شاء  الله â‌¤









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حسب  بي إن سبورت | الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم يعلن إقامة كأس السوبر  الإفريقية بالدوحة في 14 فبراير 2020 بين الزمالك حامل الكونفيدرالية و  الترجي التونسي حامل دوري أبطال أفريقيا










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس --------------- ودالشريف 
#ووااوواا
 ** لعب المريخ كبير البلد مباراة ودية تجريبية عصر امس امام مريخ الفاشر  انتهت بفوزه ظ£...ظ، ولا استطيع التعليق علي المباراة لانني لم اعرف مكان  اقامتها وبالتالي لم اشاهدها ولكن حسب ما ورد من معلومات لبعض من شاهدوها  ..ادي مريخ الفاشر بقوة وقدم تجربة مفيدة لمدرب الاحمر جمال ابوعنجة الذي  دفع ببعض الوجوه غابت في الفترة الماضية بينهم حمزة داؤد وخالد النعسان  ونلسون واظهر كل اللاعبين لياقة بدنية جيدة ولن نقول ممتازة وقال احد شهود  العيان ان مدافع المربخ امير كمال كاد ان يكرر تصرف بكري المدينة خلال  مباراة الفاشر برفضه الخروج من الملعب بعد ان دخل في اشتباك مع منتصر مهاجم  السلاطين وتوقفت المباراة لمدة ربع ساعة حتي تدخل خالد احمد المصطفي ومدير  الكرة واخرجوه والتصرف يجد منا الاستنكار والشجب ولو كان مهاجم السلاطين  مخطئا 

 ** مدرب المربخ جمال ابوعنجة محتار بمن يدفع في خانة الطرف اليمين  بعد غد امام الهلال بالتاج يعقوب ام بحمزة داؤد ام رمضان عجب 
 ولديه ايضا مشكلة في خط الهجوم وربما دفع بالصادق شلش من البداية بعد ان  اظهر مستوي رائع في مباراة امس وكان افضل اللاعبين من حيث اللياقة كما  افادني زميل شهد المباراة 
 ** من الخطأ ان يلعب المريخ مباريات ولو  ودية في ملاعب الاحياء السكنية كملعب الصحافة وملعب اركويت ومباراة امس  اقيمت بملعب الصحافة 
 ** متي تعود الحياة الي ملعب المريخ يا سادة في مجلس الفشل 
 ** لو اقيمت مباراة القمة بعد غد باستاد المريخ كان من الممكن ان يكسب المريخ جماهير اكبر 
  ** اسعار تذاكر مباراة القمة كثيرة جدا علي المواطن الغلبان وليس من  الممكن ان تكون تذكرة المساطب الشعبية ظ¤ظ  جنيها والمسطبة الوسطي ظ£ظ ظ  جنيه  ..هي وينا الكورة البدفعوا ليها المبالغ دي 
 ** قالت اخبار امس ان  مجلس المريخ صرف النظر عن اعادة قيد الطرف اليمين التاج ابراهيم وصحيح ان  التاج لم يساعد نفسه وغاب طويلا عن التدريبات والمباريات ولكنه اللاعب  الوحيد في خانة الطرف اليمين والصادق مادبو عضو مجلس الفشل كان قد اكد  بعضمة لسانه ان مجلسه سيعيد قيد التاج 
 ** ندين ونستنكر بشدة تصرفات  بعضا من بلطجية اولتراس الهلال الذين قاموا بحصب نادي المريخ بالحجارة  واصابوا عدد من الرواد ورددوا بعض الهتافات الشوارعية والتصرف الارعن نرجو  الا يكون بداية لفتنه وربما حرب اهلية بين العرضة شمال والعرضة جنوب والبلد  الفيها مكفيها 
 ** علي اولتراس الهلال ان يشجع فريقه بالطريقة التي  يريدها والا يتدخل في شئون المريخ بمثل تلك التصرفات الهوجاء والتي قد  تؤدي الي احداث فتنة ونحن في ميدان الرياضة والرياضة اخاء ومحبة 
 ** لم يكن الكاردينال مخطئا عندما منع الاولتراس من دخول استاد الهلال ويا ليته تمسك بقراره 
  ** بعض الاقلام تهاجم السلطان حسن برقو عضو الاتحاد العام ورئيس لجنة  المنتخبات الوطنية في كل يوم والهجوم بدون فهم ولا معني له وهذا الاقلام  بعيدة عن الاحداث وغير متابعة والبعض منهم لم يشهد ولا تدريب واحد للمنتخب  بل لم يشهد اي مباراة ويكتب من خياله وبتعليمات من جهات نعرفها جيدا ولا  يعلم ان حسن برقو يدفع من جيبه احيانا حتي لا تتوقف مسيرة المنتخبات خاصة  المنتخب الاول ويتابع كل صغيرة وكبيرة ويقوم بحلحلة اي مشكلات تواجه  اللاعبين والجهاز الفني ومؤخرا بذل جهدا كبيرا في احضار عدد من المحترفين  في اوروبا للدفع بمسيرة المتتخب ولا علاقة له بنتائج المباريات وحسن برقو  رفع توصية عقب الهزيمة من تنزانيا بانهاء عقد المدرب الكرواتي وتمسك د كمال  شداد بالمدرب ..لا تظلموا رجل يحب هذا الوطن كثيرا ويعمل من اجله 
  **  كنا نتمني ان يفتح تدريب المريخ الختامي قبل مباراة القمة امام  الجماهير وان تكون هنالك بروفات تشجيع مثلما يحدث في الهلال ولكن استاد  المريخ مقفول ولا ندري اين مكان التدريب الختامي ولا ندري هل يتمكن الاحمر  من التدريب باستاد الخرطوم ملعب مسرح المباراة ام لا 
 ** اللياقة البدنية هي السلاح الفعال  في   مباراة القمة وعليك باللاعب الجاهز بدنيا يا صديقي كابتن جمال ابوعنجة 
 ** لا يوجد اي سبب يجعل المريخ يخسر امام الهلال بعد غد ولاعبيه الافضل من حيث المهارة والاكثر خبرة 
  ** شخص واحد فقط ترشح لعضوية مجلس ادارة الخرطوم الوطني من خلال الجمعية  العمومية التي عقدت امس ورفض قدامي الاداريين ترشيح انفسهم .وكل من داك 
  ** صحيفة الهلال تصدر يوم الاثنين المقبل اي بعد مباراة القمة واذا خسر  الهلال اخير ما تصدر وطبعا اصدار صحيفة الهلال مقصود به تحطيم تلك الصحيفة 
  **  مشجع للشرطة القضارف اقتحم الملعب وكاد ان يشتبك مع الحكم وبعض مشجعي  هلال كادوقلي لوحو للحكم بالسكاكين ..هذه ظواهر دخيلة علي ملاعبنا 
  ** لجنة الانضباط او المسابقات لا ادري عاقبت هلال كادوقلي باداء مبارتين  خارج ارضه بعد ان لوحت بعضا من جماهيره بالسكاكين في وجه الحكم 
 ** والله بكيت امس لوحدي علي حال السودان ..وربنا يكون في العون 
 ** وطن غالي ونجومو تلالي في العالي ....ياريت 
 ** اخر دبوس 
 ** ما هي اخر اخبار ادم سوداكال رئيس المريخ مجازا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طونغ يوافق رسميا على الانتقال للمريخ
 .
 .
 حسم المريخ مساء  الاربعاء صفقة انتقال اللاعب طونغ صانع العاب الهلال الجبال لصفوفه بغرض  التعاقد معه خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية في يناير المقبل وكشف مصدر مقرب  داخل قلعة المريخ أن الصفقة اكتملت وتبقت اللمسات الاخيرة على المستوى  الاداري بعد انتهاء الجوانب المالية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مهاجم السلاطين: هذا ما حدث بيني وقائد المريخ وأعتذر للجميع 

ديربي سبورت/ الخرطوم 

كشف مهاجم مريخ الفاشر منتصر عثمان تفاصيل ما دار بينه ومدافع المريخ العاصمي أمير كمال خلال المباراة الودية التي جمعت الفريقين عصر أمس بملعب الصحافة ..وقال مهاجم السلاطين في حديث لديربي سبورت: ليست لي أي مشكلة أو خلاف مع أمير كمال وما حدث بيننا جزء من المناوشات التي تحدث على فترات بين المدافعين والمهاجمين مضيفا: حدثت بيننا مناوشات في مباراة الفريقين الأخيرة في الدوري الممتاز والتي جرت بالفاشر ثم تكررت اليوم وبدأت احتكاك ثم تطور الموقف بعد أن فقد كلينا السيطرة على نفسه وخرج من طوره رغم أن المباراة ودية ولم تكن تستدعي التعامل بانفعال وأنا أقر بأننا اخطأنا في حق أنفسنا وفي حق الشعار الذي نرتديه.. واضاف منتصر في حديثه لديربي سبورت: اعتذر للجميع عما بدر مني في لحظة غضب وهذه المرة الأولى التي أدخل فيها في اشتباك وأتمني أن تكون الأخيرة وسأجتهد للاستفادة من هذه الحادثة في ضبط نفسي بشكل أكبر مستقبلا كما اعتذر لجهازنا الفني والإداري وزملائي واعتذر أيضا لأمير كمال وأسرة المريخ وأنا كلاعب احترم الجميع ولا خلاف لي مع أحد، وشخصيا تجاوزت ما حدث وتركيزي حاليا منصب بالكامل على مساعدة فريقي في المواجهات القادمة.
*

----------

